# hey new yorkers



## bmagin320 (Nov 4, 2006)

i am gettin itchy for a herf. anywhere in nassau/suffolk, or even queens or brooklyn if we have to go ghetto :r. there is a free spike tv fight nite comin up on saturday dec. 8th in case extra incentive is needed. that and i want patricks 80th's hahah j/k
anyone got ideas on a spot?


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

Merchants is good with me cheap and great hangout


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

I am down to herf but wont be able to meet up until sometime around or after the 15th of this month. Just too damn busy


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

Actually I have to agree it has to be a little bit later finals are coming up and I have a massive amount of work due.


----------



## bmagin320 (Nov 4, 2006)

gonna try to make this a mini-herf and keep it local, just to hold us over for a big one. so far its me and alarmguy. aynone is welcome to join us.


----------



## TimButz2 (Jan 5, 2007)

bmagin320 said:


> gonna try to make this a mini-herf and keep it local, just to hold us over for a big one. so far its me and alarmguy. aynone is welcome to join us.


Hey Brian I'm down for a local herf. I have been working insane hours of late but I go on vacation starting 12/20-01/07/08. Keep me posted.


----------



## bmagin320 (Nov 4, 2006)

i can have people over my house in bayshore for the fights after the herf (can't smoke in my house - landlord sux). alarmguy mentioned maxwell &dunns - sounds good to me.
so far: 
1- me
2- my wifey (coyote7)
3- alarmguy
4- timbutz
5- your name here


----------



## Nerachnia (Aug 25, 2006)

There are a few places to check out for a herf. Huntington Humidor in Huntington and Smoke signals in Port Jeff. both places would be willing to host a small herf i bet.

There is also In East Islip tradewinds might be a good place to hook up if its just a few people. Count me in ifts christmas to new years


----------



## Scott1966 (Jan 20, 2004)

Guys, you should check out Maxi's Cigar Lounge - www.masixcigarlounge.com in Franklin Square, NY. I was just there this past Friday for the Holiday Party with La Flor Dominicana and it was great. The Owner Jack is really cool. The have a table, Darts, Video games HDTV, comfy chairs and good selection of cigars. If ever you want to meet there on a Friday or Saturday night, let me know.

On another note, I will be doing my Third annual Long Island, NY Herf at Havana Dreams in Rego Park, Queens in March or maybe April. For those that have been to the previous ones, you know what a great time it is. We ahd about 35 botls and lots of goodies and raffle prizes.


----------



## Scott1966 (Jan 20, 2004)

This link should work:

http://www.maxiscigarlounge.com/3.html


----------



## alarmguy1 (Aug 29, 2006)

Scott1966 said:


> Guys, you should check out Maxi's Cigar Lounge - www.masixcigarlounge.com in Franklin Square, NY. I was just there this past Friday for the Holiday Party with La Flor Dominicana and it was great. The Owner Jack is really cool. The have a table, Darts, Video games HDTV, comfy chairs and good selection of cigars. If ever you want to meet there on a Friday or Saturday night, let me know.
> 
> On another note, I will be doing my Third annual Long Island, NY Herf at Havana Dreams in Rego Park, Queens in March or maybe April. For those that have been to the previous ones, you know what a great time it is. We ahd about 35 botls and lots of goodies and raffle prizes.


Counting off the days. Can't wait.:tu

Alarmguy1


----------



## TimButz2 (Jan 5, 2007)

I start vacation this Thursday and will be off until 1/7/08 so I'm game if you guys want to try and set something up.


----------



## schnell987 (Feb 13, 2007)

Brian,
I'm working in NYC now (near Wall Street) so I may be able to join you in this one! Looking forward to herfing with you again.

Best Regards,
Kevin


----------



## bmagin320 (Nov 4, 2006)

lets try and nail down a date. everyones input is encouraged.
can't wait for havana dreams - last time was stellar!!
i am off fri-sat this week, and fri,sat,sun next week.
those with the harder schedules, let us know what works. brian
how about even a mini at either tradewinds, smoke signals or stogies-n-tales this weekend?


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

Is this in NYC or the island?


----------



## alarmguy1 (Aug 29, 2006)

TMoneYNYY said:


> Is this in NYC or the island?


Looooooooooong Island

Alarmguy1


----------



## Nerachnia (Aug 25, 2006)

bmagin320 said:


> lets try and nail down a date. everyones input is encouraged.
> can't wait for havana dreams - last time was stellar!!
> i am off fri-sat this week, and fri,sat,sun next week.
> those with the harder schedules, let us know what works. brian
> how about even a mini at either tradewinds, smoke signals or stogies-n-tales this weekend?


Count me in for a mini hrf .... lets do it sometime this weekend befroe new years in the afternoon on fri - sun . pick a dae nad pick a place and I am THERE!!


----------



## alarmguy1 (Aug 29, 2006)

Friday after 7:00 or Saturday or Sunday works for me.

Pick a place.


Alarmguy1


----------



## Nerachnia (Aug 25, 2006)

As long as they are on LI and not in the city count me any and all of the above locations.


----------



## bmagin320 (Nov 4, 2006)

i just had shoulder surgery today, so i will have to play it by ear due to the PAIN and danger of having someone bump into it. it may be a few weeks, but i will be off for a LONG time, so i will keep trying to set something up. now i am going to curl up in the fetal position and whimper for a few hours - the nerve blocker is wearing off:hn


----------

